# Here is a Fender Princeton amp I built.



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

This amp was built for a studio player in Nashville. He wanted a simple Fender Princeton amp. We used a Mather Cabinet. He brought back from Nashville. Because he had a session in Canada. I built the amp in 1 week and get it to him before he needed to fly back out. This is what it looked like.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

very neat job! What brand are those silver tone caps you used?


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

These are Mojotone Vitamin T caps.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely job. Do you have a website for products such as these? I went to the church-audio website but I dont see anything like a "custom amp" section.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I build amps one at a time for customers. I can build you anything you want. With a few little tweaks of the circiut to make it unique. I now have for example a mod for vox ac15 and ac30 that provides two channel switching plus independent master volumes. This is for reissues only, I don't mod vintage amps. Here is a link to some of my past work. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Church-Audio-AMP-Repairs/233908040033420


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice. I liked your page.. There is some good info there.

Thanks for the tip on the Mustang. It should have been completely obvious to me - being a computer geek and all - but it hadn't occurred to me that it's pretty much a computer.

I've unplugged mine until I get something good for power protection (and conditioning).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Amprepair said:


> I build amps one at a time for customers. I can build you anything you want. With a few little tweaks of the circiut to make it unique. I now have for example a mod for vox ac15 and ac30 that provides two channel switching plus independent master volumes. This is for reissues only, I don't mod vintage amps. Here is a link to some of my past work.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Church-Audio-AMP-Repairs/233908040033420


Very interesting and informative page (s). I definitely learned a few things.

I thought it was very good business sense in not naming any shops that did the inferior work.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Amprepair said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Church-Audio-AMP-Repairs/233908040033420


:sSig_goodjob2:


----------

